# Post up pics of your old mobile phone



## editor (Feb 24, 2017)

With the news that the Nokia 3310 is set to be revived, I dug out my old handsets:

 

The Nortel was my first ever phone from 1996. Next to it is a Nokia 6150 from 1998 and then the teensy weensy *colour screen* Sony Ericsson T610 from 2003.


----------



## BrashJerk (Feb 24, 2017)

I don't hang on to old ones and I've lost a couple too. My first Nokia connected to Cellnet and it was on the old numbering system beginning 04 instead of 07. I had it when very few other people had one and now it's odd if you don't have one.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 24, 2017)

Got some old ones lurking in a drawer somewhere, so will take pictures of them tomorrow to post.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 24, 2017)

I left all my old ones on buses or dropped them in rivers and stuff, usually when they were quite new.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 24, 2017)

I've recycled all my old mobile phones.

My first was a work Nokia 2110, possibly the 2110i, in the mid-90's.


Around 1999/2000 I was switching phones every couple of months at work as I needed to test a variety of different WAP browsers for this new-fangled "Internet" on the phone. It'll never catch on.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 24, 2017)

I gave all my old phones to charity but I think the Motorola Flare was the first phone I owned. 1996 ish


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 24, 2017)

This was my first, in 1995.







So ancient it used the old analogue mobile network, none of this fancy digital stuff.


----------



## purenarcotic (Feb 24, 2017)

I loved some of those phones, the old Sony ones were great.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2017)

My all time favourite handset from 2004. Such a brilliant, brilliant phone. 






Treo 650 - Wikipedia


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 24, 2017)

I "won" this one in heat magazine years and years ago.


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 25, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> This was my first, in 1995.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was talking to a colleague the other day about old phones (although he's in his early thirties so his definition of that differs to mine), and I mentioned People's Phone and had to explain that it was once a high street retailer  My mate had a nice graphite phone from there which I thought was proper cool!


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 25, 2017)

Mainly had Motorola's over the years - MR601, StarTac, V3688 'Wings' (my favourite all-time phone, design classic), a ZN5 (see an old post of mine here - basically a Kodak camera welded to a phone ).

The first mobile I ever used/had in my possession - I say possession because a group of us clubbed together to buy/pay the exorbitant monthly rental was one of these…






Which we used as our studio phone for the pirate radio station we were involved with at the time. Which lasted 6 months until it being forcibly disconnected at the demands of the then Radio Comms Agency


----------



## pesh (Feb 25, 2017)

Nokia 101 in about 1994


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 25, 2017)

No one had a mobile before 1996 unless they were a yuppie, a senior manager or a wrong'un.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 25, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> No one had a mobile before 1996 unless they were a yuppie, a senior manager or a wrong'un.


I got my first in 1992/3, it was a Motorola and was an early GSM phone. I had a deal that meant I got cheaper local calls. There was a function that scrolled the local dialling codes from where I was. It had flaws, for example, the code for Grimsby/Cleethorpes is 01472, but if I was sitting on the Cleethorpes prom it didn't register 01472 as local. So being at the beach in Cleethorpes made phoning Cleethorpes/Grimsby expensive.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 25, 2017)

I had a grey (right) one of these:






Got it for Xmas in 1998 I think


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 25, 2017)

Here are the ones I still have stashed away (all still work I think, but I don't know where the chargers are).



I had a tiny Nokia one back in the 90s but that one is probably still at the bottom of the Rochdale Canal. I was sat on the canal wall drinking and it fell out of my back pocket. I'd only recently bought it.


----------



## Sirena (Feb 25, 2017)

I would take a picture of my current phone but it doesn't have a camera.


----------



## BrashJerk (Feb 26, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> No one had a mobile before 1996 unless they were a yuppie, a senior manager or a wrong'un.



Yeah they did When I got my first one my boss and everyone questioned why. They all had the opinion that only a businessman would need one.


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Feb 26, 2017)

My first ever phone was a Telital when Vodafone launched PAYT in the late 90s. My dad bought 3 of them home as he'd been given them by his company. MIne went into my pocket but I only intended to switch it on if I had to make a call. No-one I knew at that time had a mobile so I didn't see the point of having one. A few months later, my car broke down in the arse end of Shropshire and my first ever mobile phone call was to the AA.


----------



## nick (Feb 27, 2017)

This, or something like it.
I had it for my holiday job - delivering hire cars to London airports
4.7KG it was.





And about a pound a minute to make calls


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 27, 2017)

Hah...all of these old phones are way too modern.


----------



## lefteri (Feb 27, 2017)

editor said:


> With the news that the Nokia 3310 is set to be revived, I dug out my old handsets:
> 
> View attachment 101085
> 
> The Nortel was my first ever phone from 1996. Next to it is a Nokia 6150 from 1998 and then the teensy weensy *colour screen* Sony Ericsson T610 from 2003.



Nortel was my first phone too, I really liked it


----------



## lefteri (Feb 27, 2017)

editor said:


> My all time favourite handset from 2004. Such a brilliant, brilliant phone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Blimey I had that one too - superb phone, I used to play scrabble on it incessantly


----------



## lefteri (Feb 27, 2017)

I lost my Treo though but the next phone I got was even better iirc


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Feb 27, 2017)

I still have all my old Nokias(and an Ericsson T39m) They all still work apart from the 3310 which shuts itself off at random intervals.
The 6310 is probably the finest business phone I've ever used.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 27, 2017)

I have devastatingly good taste, so all my phones have been cooler than all of yours.





















Probably some more SonyEricsson stuff in the middle.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 27, 2017)

My first phone was this crazy thing. The jogwheel remains an under-utilised mobile interface.





Then some piece of shit alcatel that I can't remember the name of
Then a Nokia 6210, which was a real tank.
Then the excellent SE t610 for a LONG time.
Then a treo like editor's (I didn't get on with it)
Then, uh, a Samsung of some sort I think? One of those ones you slide open. No hang on it was another SE?
Then 2 in a row of the very cheapest throwaway Nokias
Then finally a smartphone Moto G 4G
And now a Sony X compact

All on the same phone number


----------



## lefteri (Feb 27, 2017)

mauvais said:


>



I had a desire-s, very good phone, lasted ages


----------



## mauvais (Feb 27, 2017)

lefteri said:


> I had a desire-s, very good phone, lasted ages


That's the only one I still own somewhere, I think. They were excellent.


----------



## lefteri (Feb 27, 2017)

Had this before it, pretty good as well


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 27, 2017)

Nokia 3210. Around 1999ish. Great little phone it was. On an Orange 12 month contract, just like this.

I swear I can still type faster on predictive text on one of these babies than on any touchscreen smartphone. It had just the right size keys, and design to do everything that was possible at the time. Only upgraded to a 3310 later because it had a vibrate function.

I pretty much stuck with Nokia's right up until getting an Android smartphone in 2010/11. The only blip I had was foolishly deciding in 2004 to try out the new 'Three' network on one of those crappy NEC 3G flip phones. The phone, and service was so awful, I took it back and cancelled my contract within a week during the cooling off period.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 27, 2017)

This was my favourite non-smartphone which I ever owned. The Nokia 6100. Same colour as this. I wish I still had it and it worked as a backup.

It was a beautifully dinky little thing with a colour screen. Did everything I needed, without being hideously ugly or have shit battery life. It was a sad day when it died following an alcohol related liquid spillage incident 






After that I had a Nokia 6300, which was ok but a bit fatter and not as nice, then a Nokia E71, which was basically a blackberry ripoff. After that I gave up on Nokia because all their designs were shite and the battery life expectancy was getting worse. Went for an Orange San Francisco which was good as a first smartphone after all the Orange bloatware was removed and I rooted it, but slowed to a halt after a year or so. Then I had Galaxy Nexus, and then an iPhone 5s, now a iPhone 7Plus.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 27, 2017)

lefteri said:


> Had this before it, pretty good as well


I got one of these to work with, as I started Android development right at the beginning. It was alright as the geek phone that it was, but look at it - _why couldn't they make the screen straight?_ This annoys me even now.


----------



## lefteri (Feb 27, 2017)

mauvais said:


> I got one of these to work with, as I started Android development right at the beginning. It was alright as the geek phone that it was, but look at it - _why couldn't they make the screen straight?_ This annoys me even now.



Yeah it was a bit clunky but worked fine, actually pretty good ergonomically if I remember rightly - geek phone is about right ￼


----------



## lefteri (Feb 27, 2017)

I still miss having a proper keyboard on a phone - but all the ones that still do, suck


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 27, 2017)

Nokia jumped the shark for me when they started bringing out horrid fat phones like this with sliding keyboards and all those front panel function buttons. eugggh.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 27, 2017)

First mobile was very good.


Then I had a tri-band Motorola whilst working all over the place.

My favourite mobile turned out to be a complete piece of shite, but an incredibly beautiful piece of shite. I wanted it to work so badly. Took it back to the shop the first time and the guy brought out shoe boxes full of busted phones. He offered to upgrade to something else for free, but I insisted on an exact replacement. It lasted about Four days  But, it was so beautiful. Beautifully tactile also  I have never bought Siemens products since.


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Feb 27, 2017)

I use one of these as my everyday phone. Metal body, nice keypad and a fairly good camera for random snapshots. I bought it in 2009 and I have a couple of new ones still boxed. Probably the last good phone Nokia made. The battery lasts for ages as well.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 27, 2017)

skyscraper101 said:


> Nokia jumped the shark for me when they started bringing out horrid fat phones like this with sliding keyboards and all those front panel function buttons. eugggh.




Ha, had one of these also....


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Feb 27, 2017)

I also had one of these tank-like horrors. For about a week. It almost put me off Nokias for life. Day 1. The OS froze, needing a complete hard reset. Then the screen would go blank requiring the battery to be taken out and replaced. Then after 3 days, the music player would freeze up solid. It really was garbage. It got replaced by a Sony Ericsson K800. Which did me well for 3 years.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 27, 2017)

^^^ all that horrible plastic, wierd shaped buttons everywhere, and naff chrome like plastic shell. Nokia had totally lost the plot by this point.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 27, 2017)

I have a Nokia 8310 and a 3310 that still work.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Feb 27, 2017)

skyscraper101 said:


> Nokia 3210. Around 1999ish. Great little phone it was. On an Orange 12 month contract, just like this.
> 
> I swear I can still type faster on predictive text on one of these babies than on any touchscreen smartphone. It had just the right size keys, and design to do everything that was possible at the time. Only upgraded to a 3310 later because it had a vibrate function.
> 
> I pretty much stuck with Nokia's right up until getting an Android smartphone in 2010/11. The only blip I had was foolishly deciding in 2004 to try out the new 'Three' network on one of those crappy NEC 3G flip phones. The phone, and service was so awful, I took it back and cancelled my contract within a week during the cooling off period.



This was a better phone software wise than the 3310. The lack of vibrate was a pain though a kit was available.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 28, 2017)

My first phone was a Sagem, exactly like this one


----------



## Saul Goodman (Feb 28, 2017)

Isn't it mad how Nokia went from having a market share of over 60% to less than 5%. They thought they were too big to be knocked off their throne, then there was the Elop effect, and when they finally decided to try to do something about it, they backed the wrong horse. 
I reckon business schools will be citing the Nokia effect in the not too distant future.


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Feb 28, 2017)

This was the first touchscreen(with a stylus) phone I ever had. The Trium Mondo. When it worked, it worked quite well and you could record your own ringtones in WAV format. The battery only lasted for mere hours though. And it was the size of a pool table. Once the novelty wore off, it became a pain in the arse to live with. To this day, I've never really bonded with phones with  touchscreens
 .


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Feb 28, 2017)

First phone I ever had was an Alcatel HC400 Barclaycard - free with, err, Barclaycard.





People loved it because 'it's so thin!' 

Much more info that you probably want is available here:  Alcatel HC400 Barclaycard


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 7, 2017)

The beloved 5210 - this beast could take a whack....


----------

